# New Instrument Cluster



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the Eco menus...but in our '10 Equinox, this screen is average "until reset"....I guess if you NEVER reset it, it could be for the life of the vehicle. Not sure what disonnnecting battery would do, if the parameter would be erased or retained.

My '12 LTZ does not have a standalone Average Economy screen, but displays the Avareges (as you mentioned) on the two trip displays.


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, that's all I previously had but after the new cluster, I got the Average screen. Hopefully everyone is going to get this. I would imagine all it would take is a reflash for the DIC.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Let us know if it is resettable, or is as you assumed, a lifetime average type gauge. I suspect it is resettable though.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Are all the other screens the same? Does it still have the running 50-mile average with the "Best Score?" I'm just asking because I thought that only non-Eco models had the screen that you are describing.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> Are all the other screens the same? Does it still have the running 50-mile average with the "Best Score?" I'm just asking because I thought that only non-Eco models had the screen that you are describing.


Mine is a non-Eco...I have an LTZ and I do NOT have the standalone screen "Average Fuel Economy" as described in the first thread post. I do not know if the 2011 model year non-Eco's had it or not, but my 2012 does not. I have a photo of every available screen in my gallery.

Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums - gman19's Album: Gman19's Album

The only thing not duplicated is Trip1 and Trip2...didn't see the need for a photo of each, since they are essentially identical. So...I'm not sure what's the deal with the new DIC screen addition/option on the OP's ride....


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

All of the other screens are unchanged. I'll take a picture of the new screen and check if I can reset it when I leave to go home today.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I haven't seen a Topaz Blue in person yet...but that looks awesome in your photos! My Imperial Blue got cancelled last year, and I was a little bit leary about ordering a color no one could show me early on back in May. I love my Crystal Red, but I really like the looks of the Topaz Blue from what I can tell!


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I haven't seen a Topaz Blue in person yet...but that looks awesome in your photos! My Imperial Blue got cancelled last year, and I was a little bit leary about ordering a color no one could show me early on back in May. I love my Crystal Red, but I really like the looks of the Topaz Blue from what I can tell!


Yeah, I like it! I was torn between the Crystal Red and the Blue Topaz but the dealer found the blue the day that I went to talk numbers so that pretty much made my mind up. I like you wanted the Imperial Blue but after talking with the dealer, the disaster in Japan made the pigments impossilble to obtain. My thoughts were the same as yours. Why would I want a car painted in a color that nobody could obtain?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Mine is a non-Eco...I have an LTZ and I do NOT have the standalone screen "Average Fuel Economy" as described in the first thread post. I do not know if the 2011 model year non-Eco's had it or not, but my 2012 does not. I have a photo of every available screen in my gallery.


I might be thinking of the 2011's. I could go out and check some on the lot but I'm too lazy!



MikeyB3649 said:


> All of the other screens are unchanged. I'll take a picture of the new screen and check if I can reset it when I leave to go home today.


Could be just another of the running changes they make that they never tell anyone about. I noticed another one today. The transport just dropped off a 2012 LTZ RS in Blue Topaz and the RS badges are all silver, no red in the center. I have another 2012 Blue Topaz with the RS package (a 1LT) and it has the RS badge with the red centers in the lettering. Could be just a mistake too, I have had a Malibu LTZ delivered to us with chrome door handles on one side and body-color on the other. :question:


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> I might be thinking of the 2011's. I could go out and check some on the lot but I'm too lazy!


Not "Lazy".....just conserving energy!!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

The OnStar iphone app and its probably also on the onstar website shows the lifetime mpg of the car regardless of if you reset the DIC


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Mine is a non-Eco...I have an LTZ and I do NOT have the standalone screen "Average Fuel Economy" as described in the first thread post. I do not know if the 2011 model year non-Eco's had it or not, but my 2012 does not. I have a photo of every available screen in my gallery.


Weird. I have a 2012 1LT and I have the Average Fuel Economy screen. It's all by itself on a single screen and is resettable.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

jfischer said:


> Weird. I have a 2012 1LT and I have the Average Fuel Economy screen. It's all by itself on a single screen and is resettable.


That's odd all right....prolly as mentioned before...an on the fly change, or a few flukes slipped by...


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok, so I checked the screen and you can reset it. The only thing is when you do that, you also reset the MPG on Trip 1's screen and vice versa. Because of this, it's pretty redundant and practically useless. It's very odd indeed. It makes me wonder if the LT trims were supposed to have that screen and not the ECO and I ended up with some extra options in the reprogram.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

gman19 said:


> That's odd all right....prolly as mentioned before...an on the fly change, or a few flukes slipped by...


Could be. All three of the 2012 Cruze LTs I test drove had it.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, Mikey confirmed it is tied to Trip 1 so it is just a repeated gauge, not a true standalone...does seem to render it kind of useless IMO anyway..


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

That is the same as the screen on my 2011, but it is completely independent from trip 1 on mine, they have to be reset individually.


----------

